# PSE 40th year Expansion



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

For Immediate Release

(Tucson, AZ) - Precision Shooting Equipment, Inc. is celebrating its 40th year of manufacturing high quality archery equipment. It is looking to the future by embarking on a $2.5 million expansion of its corporate facility. PSE is adding 5 new precision CNC milling machines to their 175,000 sq. ft. facility.
“In order to engineer and manufacture the most advanced products on the market, we have to continue to expand and invest in the latest manufacturing equipment,” said Pete Shepley, Founder and President of PSE. “This philosophy has proven to be effective over the last 40 years, and it’s the philosophy that will lead us into the future.”
The first phase of the expansion includes the installation of three new precision CNC milling machines that will specialize in producing cams and wheels. The machines are being installed the first week of February, 2011, and should be operational by the middle of February.

The second phase will include the installation of the fourth and largest precision CNC milling machine that will specialize in producing bow risers. This machine will be installed in early March and is expected to be operational by the end of March.“It’s nice to see that even after 40 years in business, PSE is still growing and expanding,” said Jon Shepley, VP of Sales and Marketing. “We are currently in a record back order situation. While we are excited that our products are in such demand, we pride ourselves on being able to deliver them in a timely manner. I believe this expansion proves how committed we are to resolving the situation.”
Precision Shooting Equipment, Inc., founded in 1971 by Pete Shepley, has been a leading manufacturer and innovator in the archery industry for over 40 years. In addition to PSE products, the company’s portfolio includes Carbon Force arrows, Vibracheck and the King Sport Line. PSE’s corporate offices are located in Tucson, Arizona. To learn more about PSE or PSE’s extensive line of products visit 

www.pse-archery.com.

For more information, contact PSE Archery at (520) 884-9065 or visit www.pse-archery.com. 
Precision Shooting Equipment, Inc., 2727 N. Fairview Ave., Tucson, AZ, 85705 - www.pse-archery.com


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Great company, great accessible customer service....any time you call arizona with a question you will be taken care of.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Best archery company IMO.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Thats awesome. You have to love when an American company is still running strong, even though the past few years have been tough. Great job PSE.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Thats awesome. You have to love when an American company is still running strong, even though the past few years have been tough. Great job PSE.


And putting more people to work. Gotta love it. Mel


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

WTG Pse, it is always nice to see a home based company thrive and prosper.


----------



## ka30270 (May 20, 2009)

Great job PSE, some of the best bows made.....


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Fantastic job PSE! Keep it growing with the high quality products that you manufacture!


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

Good luck with the expansion, hope pse can get those backorders out quick to keep their customers happy


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Great job Pete ! Keep up the good work. The best bows in the world have PSE on them.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Good for them! It's neat to know that with industry shares being gobbled up by the "Big 3", Mathews, Hoyt and BowTech, that old companies like PSE can still hold their heads above the water!


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Congratulations to all the folks at PSE. I am a huge fan and wish them great success. They are in a wonderful state to make it happen. My wife and I honeymooned in Tucson and can't wait to get back there. This time my bow goes with me and I will visit the facility. The news of the expansion sheds light on why I haven't been able to get ahold of Blake Shelby. I have a great marketing idea that would work for their anniversary.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Cornfed said:


> Good for them! It's neat to know that with industry shares being gobbled up by the "Big 3", Mathews, Hoyt and BowTech, that old companies like PSE can still hold their heads above the water!


The Big 3? I would have thought PSE would be in the Big 3 over Bowtech. Could be wrong I guess. Wouldn't be the first time.

Congratulations to Pete Shepley and PSE. I'm very glad and honored to be part of the team. If Pete had an 'i' in his last name or I had an 'e', we might even be related. :wink:

Keep putting out those great products.
Darrell 'Shipley'


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Thats good news, wonder if thats why mine will take another 2 weeks.. 

Untill I ordered the Evo, I would have never described myself as not patient (sp?)

It is great they are expanding. Wonder if they need help with going to lean manufacturing? lol


----------



## analog (Dec 18, 2010)

My first bow was a PSE (mach 1?). Loved that bow, glad the company is doing so well in a bad economy.


----------



## Quartermoons (Oct 14, 2010)

Well Bowtech has an advantage. Not only are they making the most 'accurate' bow ever built (supposedly, this hasn't been confirmed), but it's so tiny there's no need for expansion no matter how many they sell. It's bound to make other things look bigger in your hand after holding it a while.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I called to check the status of my Dominator Pro today. I'm 8th on the list, but the latest status was that they probably won't start getting them out until the end of February. But I can wait. I've got a great shooting Moneymaker I'm currently shooting indoors. If I don't get the Dominator in time for indoor, it will just make it's debut for the outdoor season, and I'll finish up indoors with the MM. Both are great bows.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

hoyt mathews and of course slow-tech are 2,3,4 only after of course again pse congrats and good job keep up the good work iv been shooting pse for 30 of the 40 years.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

Cornfed said:


> Good for them! It's neat to know that with industry shares being gobbled up by the "Big 3", Mathews, Hoyt and BowTech, that old companies like PSE can still hold their heads above the water!


Just gotta love a good sense humor. Mel


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

After reading the article It doesn't matter if you love hate or never heard of PSE. The only thing that matters is they are growing and keeping jobs in our great country


----------



## taylorinman (Apr 10, 2009)

You would think with all the expansion they would have a little production! Still waiting on my Omen, ordered it the first week of January!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

taylorinman said:


> You would think with all the expansion they would have a little production! Still waiting on my Omen, ordered it the first week of January!


actually expansion slows things down until all kinks are worked out...but congrats to pse..very well deserved


----------



## todd39 (Sep 1, 2006)

I just got my EVO 2 days ago, all I have to say is WOW what a bow. I think that other company has been caught and passed up.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

5 new CNC machines means 5 additional jobs right off the bat, let along all the supporting people that go along with the ability to make more products.

Great to see an American company doing well, let the aluminum chips fly


----------



## MadBullArchery (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice....good to know. So maybe next year when I place my order the wait wont be quite so long! Way to go PSE!


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

guys perfection takes time and madbull just wait till u get that supra omg its a shooter love mine


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome!
Great bows, best IMHO.


----------



## Axe7 (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news. I just got my 2011 PSE Supra, I'm waiting to get it set up, shot some test arrows at the chrono and had great speed had to go to a heavier arrow. Keep up the good work PSE.


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

keep up the great work PSE. you've got nothing but the best!!!!


----------



## groove (May 12, 2011)

My buddies that are shootin "other brands" get so frustrated with the speed and groups im getting with my X-force GX.


----------



## joelport (Jun 12, 2011)

great products - best of luck!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

PSE ROX!...I shot junk until i ordered my first PSE...a Metallic Black Riser White Limbed Comp Model PSE Magna-Flight back in '87..and brought home many trophies with it..i loved that bow..round chrome wheels and all..a real tack driver putting X7's out at 198fps! LOL!..fast forward 25 years later?..and this is me baby!










and every PSE i ever owned shot as good the day i sold it as the day i bought it..and i shot that magna-flight for a good 4 years..and shot literally 100-200 arrows just about every day of it..never did anything to it but put a new string on every year.


----------

